# Shhhhhhhh!



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Santa brought me an Accuquilt Go and several dies. I saw them!!! 

Snicker, snicker!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I won't tell that you've been peeking!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It wasn't hidden......or wrapped at the time. I just walked in the room and there it was!

I backed out and pretended I was none the wiser! hee hee!!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I'm tellin'! :whistlin:


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I wont tell either eep:eep::sing::sing:
I know you are Happy !!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, congrats!! You must have been a really, really good girl!!!! lol


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Woohoo Merry Christmas! You are going to love, love love those.


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

How do you like it? I just got the Go Baby but can't use it til I get the mat which I ordered from another place. Boy, the dies sure are expensive...I have the value die with the two squares and the two triangles.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Bet you have been cutting up a storm. How is it working out for you?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Can you believe....I am waiting on a mat, too!! Quilt shop and sewing center was out!

I saw a special on the Accuquilt Site for today.....I'll be letting my finges do the walking there in a short while! 

I SOOOOOO can't wait!

I am still muddeling thru on the Catherdral Window quilt....it's gonna be gorgeous.....but, it is boring me to pieces!

BTW.....I never let on I knew it was here!! hee!!


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, you will love it! So addicting! But get a few matts, they really wear out fast if you use them alot!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

That's exciting for you!

When I was a little girl I REALLY wanted the Barbie Friendship Airplane. Mom bought it for me, wrapped it and hid it. I found it and told my sister. Sis told mom that I knew. Christmas morning I unwrapped an EMPTY box. :nono: Taught me not to peek anymore.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Honest! I wasn't peeking!! I was a victim of circumstance! Lazy Elves!


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Have you had a chance to try it and do you like it?

I have to say I'm disappointed with my Go! Baby. I thought it would make the job much easier. Their claim of cutting fabric 90% faster isn't true for me. It takes a muscle woman to crank the die and 4 layers of cotton through the machine. One person has to hold it down while I push the die and crank.

I wonder if something is wrong with the machine....a green residue from the die is left on one side of the machine's platform...like it's too tight on that side.

So far I only see it as a time saver for possibly cutting out some applique shapes. I'm sad, it was a lot of money for the machine, a die and a mat.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dollmaker - I have not tried it just yet. I knew the GO baby was not for me.....And, I relly went back and forth between the Studio and the GO. I am hopeing, not to be dissapointed. I opted for the GO, because the Studio takes up so much room.....like I said...I hope I am not dissapointed.....Santa will not be happy with me, if I made the wrong choice.


----------



## sage (May 11, 2002)

I got the Accuquilt GO! in October, I love it! I cut stripes for a rail fence in about a hour, The way I cut (slowly) it would have taken me several days to cut the stripes for it. I can cut 6 layers with it. I second getting more mats, thankfully they are cheaper than the dies!!


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

I chose the Baby because I only make table runners and wall quilts. Size of the machine shouldn't matter as far as functionality.

I sure do hope you will like yours...you've (sorry, Santa) forked out even more money.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

dollmaker, I'm wondering if something is wrong with your machine. My GO is really easy to turn even with six layers. It has to be easy. My hands ache from playing the piano for years and I just could not use the GO if it was hard in anyway. 

Love my GO!!!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The size of the machine DOES matter. The Studio cuts far easier than the GO, and the GO cuts easier than the baby. They work rather like a lever. The longer it is, the less effort needs to be applied.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

What is this machine? Im dont believe I have heard of them before...hmm...maybe something I need to add to my sewing room??? Poor poor hubby lol!


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

CJ said:


> The size of the machine DOES matter. The Studio cuts far easier than the GO, and the GO cuts easier than the baby. They work rather like a lever. The longer it is, the less effort needs to be applied.


Oh, I see. They shouldn't advertise the Go Baby to be 90% faster than rotary cutting then...seems like false advertising to me. I guess I will have to take up applique to make use of my machine.


----------

